# LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society



## David Jeffrey Spetch

*LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*

*They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.

Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*

Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!

 They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.

Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.

Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!

Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!

 They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.

 Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.

This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.

 In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.

 I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.

LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.

excellent video on the subject



Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.

Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.

Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## mdk




----------



## SassyIrishLass

*Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*

It won't be coming to our children's schools. Keep that garbage away from children


----------



## aaronleland

Those fags, and their faggy mind games.


----------



## Steven_R

If Canadian high school students are anything like US high school students, the adults will say their stuff while the kids zone out and simply don't give a shit. Yeah, it's indoctrination, but outside of whatever assignments are required no one will care and even the assignments will be half-assed.


----------



## Michelle420

Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year. 

Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force



*TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *

*November 20th*

*November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.

President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.

Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.

We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.
*


----------



## aaronleland

drifter said:


> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*



Transgenders have an awareness month? I'm not buying another fucking bracelet. If I want to support them I'll pick up random prostitutes and ignore the Adam's apple like I always do.


----------



## Michelle420

aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders have an awareness month? I'm not buying another fucking bracelet. If I want to support them I'll pick up random prostitutes and ignore the Adam's apple like I always do.
Click to expand...


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


>



You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?


----------



## Michelle420

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?
Click to expand...


Who has manipulated you?


----------



## rdean

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


It's your kind that wants them dead:

republicans want gays dead - Google Search


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?
Click to expand...


Turned on?


----------



## guno

SassyIrishLass said:


> *Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> It won't be coming to our children's schools. Keep that garbage away from children


So how is that different from teaching kids that cookies mumbled over by a guy in a dress with doilies around the edges and becomes a god when eaten ,or statues are something to be bowed down to?


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders have an awareness month? I'm not buying another fucking bracelet. If I want to support them I'll pick up random prostitutes and ignore the Adam's apple like I always do.
Click to expand...


The hips don't lie. lol


----------



## aaronleland

drifter said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has manipulated you?
Click to expand...


It all started when I was a little boy, and my Uncle Bob would sneak into my room at night...


----------



## Michelle420

aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has manipulated you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all started when I was a little boy, and my Uncle Bob would sneak into my room at night...
Click to expand...


Well maybe you troll pedo threads then. Transpeople get murdered just because they are different not because they molested a child.


----------



## aaronleland

rdean said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> It's your kind that wants them dead:
> 
> republicans want gays dead - Google Search
Click to expand...


Did you seriously Google search that?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders have an awareness month? I'm not buying another fucking bracelet. If I want to support them I'll pick up random prostitutes and ignore the Adam's apple like I always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hips don't lie. lol
Click to expand...


Reaching around...

"Please don't have a penis. Please don't have a penis. Gah! Tricked again."


----------



## aaronleland

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.



I'd fuck her.


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders have an awareness month? I'm not buying another fucking bracelet. If I want to support them I'll pick up random prostitutes and ignore the Adam's apple like I always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hips don't lie. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reaching around...
> 
> "Please don't have a penis. Please don't have a penis. Gah! Tricked again."
Click to expand...


You are aware that you plagiarizing someone else's words, right? You owe David Jeffrey Spetch an apology. lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

aaronleland said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her.
Click to expand...


Person in the picture is a transgender.


----------



## mdk

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Person in the picture is a transgender.
Click to expand...


Oh, he knows.


----------



## aaronleland

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Person in the picture is a transgender.
Click to expand...


That's yucky. 

I'd still fuck her.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

aaronleland said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Person in the picture is a transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's yucky.
> 
> I'd still fuck her.
Click to expand...


Damn it man!


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Person in the picture is a transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he knows.
Click to expand...

Interception!

Yes, I'm hijacking this stupid thread to talk about the Steelers game.


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Person in the picture is a transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, he knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interception!
> 
> Yes, I'm hijacking this stupid thread to talk about the Steelers game.
Click to expand...


Now Dalton is questionable to return. Yikes!


----------



## mdk

Now he his OUT!


----------



## aaronleland

Holy shit. I see a brawl going down by the end of this game.


----------



## mdk

Andy Dalton is sexy. There I said it.


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> Andy Dalton is sexy. There I said it.


You... sicken me.


----------



## aaronleland

Fuckin... TOUCHDOWN!!!


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> Fuckin... TOUCHDOWN!!!



Gay's celebration was fucking annoying. That shit lasted far too long. What a twat!


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Dalton is sexy. There I said it.
> 
> 
> 
> You... sicken me.
Click to expand...


I got a thing for gingers. lol. Sue me!


----------



## jillian

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.*



poor freak of nature. the one who is the low life scum of society is you.

i know... truth hurts.


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Dalton is sexy. There I said it.
> 
> 
> 
> You... sicken me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a thing for gingers. lol. Sue me!
Click to expand...

Ha! My brother was calling him a fucking ginger as he was being walked off the field.


----------



## aaronleland

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin... TOUCHDOWN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay's celebration was fucking annoying. That shit lasted far too long. What a twat!
Click to expand...

Really? I was laughing my ass off at it. Totally worth the flag. And since when have you had a problem with anything gay?


----------



## Toro

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada



Please stop embarrassing Canada. 

Thanks


----------



## mdk

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin... TOUCHDOWN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay's celebration was fucking annoying. That shit lasted far too long. What a twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I was laughing my ass off at it. Totally worth the flag. And since when have you had a problem with anything gay?
Click to expand...


I can't suffer long-winded celebrations. Showboating. Ugh!


----------



## mdk

Toro said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop embarrassing Canada.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada




Spetch- still crazy after all of these years.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

drifter said:


> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*



It's is my pleasure to play a key role in raising awareness to the destruction of LGBT permanently and globally by continuing to share the facts that reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be on the foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda. There is more for you in the response I wrote just below this one.



aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders have an awareness month? I'm not buying another fucking bracelet. If I want to support them I'll pick up random prostitutes and ignore the Adam's apple like I always do.
Click to expand...


 So you are homosexual or bi sexual Aaronleland? You also leave out the fact that homosexuals are refusing to accept what they are which leads to them for now still legally getting away with pretending to be the opposite sex which leads to homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual and all because homosexuals refuse to accept themselves for what they themselves are and because of this they expect to continue to rob heterosexuals of what heterosexuals are. They get their Adams apple reversed, their rear end re shaped, their ribs re vamped, botox injections etc. to look more feminine or masculine thus working towards furthering their sick filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.

Drifter Aaronleland, and everyone reading this: 

A homosexual is someone that has sex with those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with.

A heterosexual is someone that has sex with those born with the opposite sex genital that they themselves are born with.

 Here these insane LGBT low life scum bags are attempting to force upon society that heterosexuals have no right to be heterosexual because homosexuals refuse to accept themselves for what they are.

 Being a heterosexual male doesn't mean in any way shape or form that any heterosexual male alive today looks for someone that grew up from a little boy born with a penis who grew up and got his genital surgically mutilated to assist this individual in making guinea pigs out of heterosexuals by robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions. This is well beyond sick filthy and disgusting that they are still legally getting away with this soon to be short lived modern day mockery they make out of society with their every filthy lie and deceptions along with full out discrimination towards heterosexuality the whole time they have been whining false claims of discrimination to get away with it.

 No heterosexual male would chose this because the fact remains that being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Same goes for heterosexual females because being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with!

 Looks to be like heterosexuals being made out to be homosexual guinea pigs for population control meanwhile lesbians are being artificially inseminated.

 Get rid of artificial insemination which brings me back to what needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state. Make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Syriusly said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spetch- still crazy after all of these years.
Click to expand...


I who share facts, that you are quite obviously unable to contest with so much as a shred of validity, on the foundations of primary issues I address means to the warped insane compulsive obsessive lying deceiving mentality of the homosexual activist, means to call me the crazy one and expect anyone of rational mind to buy that. Anyone that supports LGBT is quite obviously not of rational mind and it is my pleasure to continue to share the facts on the foundations of primary issues that I address that reveals these LGBT for the liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

rdean said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> It's your kind that wants them dead:
> 
> republicans want gays dead - Google Search
Click to expand...


What do you mean my kind and when did I ever advocate violence you pathetic obsessive compulsive lying homosexual activist? The destruction of the organization known as LGBT permanently and globally is my pleasure to fight for as well since you obviously ignored it previously, what needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state. Make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

guno said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> It won't be coming to our children's schools. Keep that garbage away from children
> 
> 
> 
> So how is that different from teaching kids that cookies mumbled over by a guy in a dress with doilies around the edges and becomes a god when eaten ,or statues are something to be bowed down to?
Click to expand...


 In case your brain really is way too small to understand something so simple all by yourself, the foundation of this primary issue has absolutely not anything to do with religion.

 But thanks for sharing how homosexual activists desperately scramble to try and make their every lie and deception the issue in attempt to confuse the issue in hopes that they can make their pathetic delusions the issue. 

 Not on my watch.



drifter said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has manipulated you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all started when I was a little boy, and my Uncle Bob would sneak into my room at night...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well maybe you troll pedo threads then. Transpeople get murdered just because they are different not because they molested a child.
Click to expand...


 Trans people obviously are getting murdered if anything because homosexuals and LGBT insane manifestation is encouraging homosexuals to refuse to accept themselves for what they are, encouraging them to pretend to be something they are not then expect people to accept them for what they never were or ever will be while robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions. LGBT cowers from facing accountability of it's actions by making up more lies and deceptions while crying wolf by calling anyone who points the finger at them a homophobe, bigot and a hater even though they are factually revealed as the ones proven to be screwing everyone over with a bunch of factually proven filthy lies and deceptions on the foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda that I address. It is my pleasure to play a key role to the destruction of LGBT insane manifestation globally and permanently.

If a thief steals from a mob or a biker gang etc. that happen to be violent they just might wind up dead just like homosexuals robbing violent heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions. Scarred for life, robbed, defecated on, degraded humiliated traumatized, no heterosexual deserve this disgusting filthy deceptive garbage!

 Homosexuals and homosexual activists are either too stupid to realize that defecating on heterosexuals in such a filthy way can come with angry retribution or they are to just to plain ignorant to care about respecting heterosexuals right to be heterosexual while they continue to whine false claims of discrimination because they refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are in the first place.

 I have been warning governments etc. of escalating violence if this kind of behaviour continues for quite some time but the LGBT keeps escalating the problem with a bunch of pathetic lies and deceptions to support their full out discrimination assault on heterosexuality yet keep pointing the finger at those that don't deserve it while expecting that homosexuals should be given a free pass to continue to defecate on what it means to be heterosexual! Sick filthy bunch of warped insane imbeciles!

what needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state. Make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.



If you are born with a penis you are a male, if you are born with a vagina you are female. Heterosexual males do not go around looking for people born with penises to have sex with and heterosexual females do not go around looking for people born with a vagina to have sex with. Pretending to be the opposite sex with these sick filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions, leads to robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual because being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. This kind of sick behaviour is what never should have been recognized as legal and needs to be criminalized the sooner the better!


what needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state. Make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock




----------



## bodecea

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


You should hook up with Silly....you're just her type.


----------



## Eaglewings

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society*
> 
> *They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada



You must be exhausted carrying around that much hate.
You can not change another, you can only change how you react to it.


----------



## Dhara

It boggles the mind that some people work this hard to cultivate hate.


Bruce_T_Laney said:


> If you find the person attractive then you might want to know she is a he, and a transgender.


Just consider first, that being transgender is an *identity*.  A *sexuality *is whether the trans person is attracted to male or female.


----------



## Dhara

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for promoting the awareness for allies and lbgtqia  If you missed it this year and want to help promote or be an ally here is some good info for next year.
> 
> Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month - The Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANS AND GENDER NON-CONFORMING AWARENESS MONTH *
> 
> *November 20th*
> 
> *November is Trans and Gender Non-Conforming Awareness Month, and while there’s a lot to celebrate about increased awareness for the transgender community, there are still urgent issues have to be addressed — issues that directly affect transgender lives every single day.*
> 
> *President Obama made history this year by being the first president to mention transgender people in a State of the Union Address. The Obama Administration has actually continued to show strong support for the transgender community: from coming out against conversion therapy after the suicide of Leelah Alcorn, to speaking out against the violence against transgender women of color.*
> 
> *Today we even have TV shows about trans peoples’ lives and shows that feature trans characters and actors. But despite this new found visibility, there’s been too little attention paid to the murders of transgender women, particularly transgender women of color, that are happening in America. It’s for this reason that we started our “Stop Trans Murders” campaign last year.*
> 
> *We also can’t forget the shocking rates of unemployment, homelessness and poverty experienced by trans people; rates that are way above those faced by the rest of the LGBTQ community and the general public. The solutions to these problems include everything from employers hiring more transgender people, to every level of government passing strong non-discrimination laws, to passing federal legislation that effectively tackles police profiling to not criminalizing people engaged in sex work.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders have an awareness month? I'm not buying another fucking bracelet. If I want to support them I'll pick up random prostitutes and ignore the Adam's apple like I always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hips don't lie. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reaching around...
> 
> "Please don't have a penis. Please don't have a penis. Gah! Tricked again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware that you plagiarizing someone else's words, right? You owe David Jeffrey Spetch an apology. lol
Click to expand...

I don't think someone with this degree of hate is owed an apology for challenging it.  ON the other hand, you may have been joking or sarcastic


----------



## mdk

Dhara said:


> I don't think someone with this degree of hate is owed an apology for challenging it. ON the other hand, you may have been joking or sarcastic



I was only sporting. lol. David Jeffrey Spetch is a two-trick pony, a tiresome bore, and, an all-round twat.


----------



## Dhara

mdk said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think someone with this degree of hate is owed an apology for challenging it. ON the other hand, you may have been joking or sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only sporting. lol. David Jeffrey Spetch is a two-trick pony, a tiresome bore, and, an all-round twat.
Click to expand...

Well, he's history now.


----------



## mdk

Dhara said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think someone with this degree of hate is owed an apology for challenging it. ON the other hand, you may have been joking or sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only sporting. lol. David Jeffrey Spetch is a two-trick pony, a tiresome bore, and, an all-round twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he's history now.
Click to expand...


That saddens me b/c most of his threads were unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

The people want equality, yet they want a separate month to observe themselves? How about keep your mouth shut. No one is interested in your perverse lifestyle.


----------



## Moonglow

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?
Click to expand...

You mean jeans with the butthole cut out?


----------



## Eaglewings

Moonglow said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this is funny? You think this is a game? How would you feel if the homoqueers manipulated you into becoming a fag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean jeans with the butthole cut out?
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose

Bring back Spetch!


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

Here are a couple of fine LGBT "women" who, in addition to pulling the lever for Obama a couple of times, have obviously not had a dick, each. in about 40 years. What man would? This is why so many "women" of this ilk go the manly route... 
Or, attempt to


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.


----------



## The Great Goose

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.


Who is he? Vladimir Putin?

Trump has said nothing against any minorty group.

He's drawn attention to the ludicrousness of mass immigration and (inadvertently) the orwellian society. Hes never expressd any concern with lgbt. 

Hes put some individual womenin their place. I suppose women are gay because we have sex with men?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

The Great Goose said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he? Vladimir Putin?
> 
> Trump has said nothing against any minorty group.
> 
> He's drawn attention to the ludicrousness of mass immigration and (inadvertently) the orwellian society. Hes never expressd any concern with lgbt.
> 
> Hes put some individual womenin their place. I suppose women are gay because we have sex with men?
Click to expand...

The whole gay in the military thing
Finite ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonglow

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he? Vladimir Putin?
> 
> Trump has said nothing against any minorty group.
> 
> He's drawn attention to the ludicrousness of mass immigration and (inadvertently) the orwellian society. Hes never expressd any concern with lgbt.
> 
> Hes put some individual womenin their place. I suppose women are gay because we have sex with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole gay in the military thing
> Finite !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So you gonna seduce all the gays out of the military?


----------



## The Great Goose

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he? Vladimir Putin?
> 
> Trump has said nothing against any minorty group.
> 
> He's drawn attention to the ludicrousness of mass immigration and (inadvertently) the orwellian society. Hes never expressd any concern with lgbt.
> 
> Hes put some individual womenin their place. I suppose women are gay because we have sex with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole gay in the military thing
> Finite !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

did he mention it?

im frankly FAR more worried about women in combat roles.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

The Great Goose said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he? Vladimir Putin?
> 
> Trump has said nothing against any minorty group.
> 
> He's drawn attention to the ludicrousness of mass immigration and (inadvertently) the orwellian society. Hes never expressd any concern with lgbt.
> 
> Hes put some individual womenin their place. I suppose women are gay because we have sex with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole gay in the military thing
> Finite !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did he mention it?
> 
> im frankly FAR more worried about women in combat roles.
Click to expand...


Then you're a fucking idiot 
Why don't you enlist and give it a whirl, dingbat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Great Goose

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he? Vladimir Putin?
> 
> Trump has said nothing against any minorty group.
> 
> He's drawn attention to the ludicrousness of mass immigration and (inadvertently) the orwellian society. Hes never expressd any concern with lgbt.
> 
> Hes put some individual womenin their place. I suppose women are gay because we have sex with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole gay in the military thing
> Finite !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did he mention it?
> 
> im frankly FAR more worried about women in combat roles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're a fucking idiot
> Why don't you enlist and give it a whirl, dingbat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I don't want to see my neices conscripted you son of a dick.

YOU are he idiot.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

The Great Goose said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of all the LBGT bullshit will come about when President Trump is elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he? Vladimir Putin?
> 
> Trump has said nothing against any minorty group.
> 
> He's drawn attention to the ludicrousness of mass immigration and (inadvertently) the orwellian society. Hes never expressd any concern with lgbt.
> 
> Hes put some individual womenin their place. I suppose women are gay because we have sex with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole gay in the military thing
> Finite !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did he mention it?
> 
> im frankly FAR more worried about women in combat roles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're a fucking idiot
> Why don't you enlist and give it a whirl, dingbat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to see my neices conscripted you son of a dick.
> 
> YOU are he idiot.
Click to expand...


I are he idiot? Idiot?


----------



## Corky

*Homophobes, bigots and racists = *

*the Low Life Scum Of Society*


----------



## anynameyouwish

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *LGBT = The Low Life Scum Of Society
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Coming to your school: the new “Transgender Awareness Month”*
> 
> Here we have homosexuals refusing to accept themselves for what they are thus they are pretending to be something that they never will be which is the opposite sex that they are born then expect everyone else to accept them for it.  They refuse to accept themselves for what they are, pretend to be something that they never will be then expect you to accept them for it while they rob you of the right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting deceptions. Then when the heterosexual gets furious at such a disgusting outrage, they then attempt to label you the hater instead of taking responsibility for treating others like garbage with their filthy homosexual deceptions in the first place!
> 
> They are currently attempting to dictate to society that you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept themselves for what they are. pretends to be something that they never will be.
> 
> Then they try and call you the hater for not supporting their sick filthy deceptions while discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> Homosexuality sparks insanity and this insanity needs to be stopped dead in it;s tracks. Our current and future generation deserve far better than to have to be subjected to such insanity and garbage!
> 
> Homosexual means one that has sex with one or those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with. Having a surgical genital mutilation surgery doesn't change what sex you are born no matter what lies and deceptions these pathetic insane individuals feed you in attempt to continue to discriminate you while they continue to lie to and deceive you ad all because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while expecting you to accept these imbeciles for what they are not!
> 
> They discriminate recognizing themselves for what they are then spin the lie that you not accepting them for what they are not and never will be makes you the discriminator.
> 
> Being heterosexual describes a person that has sex with one or those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Here we have homosexual activists calling the heterosexual a homophobe for not wanting to have sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with thus demonstrating that homosexuals and homosexual activists eagerly discriminate you for being heterosexual while attempting to dictate the lie that being heterosexual includes having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> This homosexual activist insanity manifestation needs to be shut down globally and permanently and the sooner the better for the well being and sanity of current and future generations.
> 
> In Canada and USA this is the kind of garbage that your officials have thrust upon you because some are insane and others are cowards who hide from the insane because they don't want the insane to attempt to  defame their character with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe over the main stream media. Many of us are aware that this is what is going on in North America and it will not be long before the public sees these officials dumping such filth on the public for the low life trash that they prove to be. Who is going to be stupid enough to ever want to hear any of this insane low life scum bag homosexual activist manifestation of lies and deceptions ever again? I suspect no one so it is good that homosexuals have went too far because it will be recorded in history so that this homosexual insanity is never again allowed to manifest.
> 
> I can hardly wait until such disgusting filth as LGBT is wiped from the planet globally and permanently and it is my pleasure to continue to play a key role to assure that this happens.
> 
> LGBT refuses to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are then tries to threaten everyone else for not accepting homosexuals for what homosexuals are not and never will be and in this instance what they are not and never will be is the opposite sex that they are born.
> 
> excellent video on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since your brain is obviously way too small to figure out something so simple all by yourself, having sex with a child makes you a pedophile whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with an animal makes you practicing bestiality whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not just like having sex with someone born with the same sex genital that you yourself are born with makes you a homosexual or a bi sexual  whether you are thinking of a member of the opposite sex of legal age and same species or not.
> 
> Heterosexuals are those who have sex exclusively with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.
> 
> Homosexual activists such as this one attempt every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom to continue to discriminate heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with their sick filthy low life disgusting scum bag homosexual deceptions.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada




you are human garbage


so after all of that HATE you had the audacity to sign off with "love"?


you are a piece of shit


----------



## Marion Morrison

I was wondering what fag necro'd this thread.


----------

